# Opinions on women taking Clenbutrx?



## butterfly (May 28, 2003)

Are there any negative side-effects for women taking Anti-Estrogenics?

Here's a description of the product...
http://www.1fast400.com/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=45&products_id=258

Thanks!


----------



## gopro (May 28, 2003)

VPXs Clenbutrx works especially well for women! I have seen no side effects aside from the basic jitters associated with E/C containing products.


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2003)

Thanks GP!!!

I _really_ appreciate your response


----------



## gopro (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Thanks GP!!!
> 
> I _really_ appreciate your response



Anytime...my pleasure


----------



## Twin Peak (May 29, 2003)

GoPro is this an anti-e?


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

I think GP and I discussed this one time through PM's or elsewhere.  To reiterate GP, even though the properties of isoflavones being the anti e, I take it that it's such a weak factor that it IS safe for women to use?

Upon my conversation with VPX and through the words of Jack by another, that there are no horrendous side effects or anything of that matter that women should be cautious of.

In other words, it's a powerful product and highly effective weight loss for both men and women.  I've seen a lot of individuals especially women benefit from the liquid form!

B, are you considering trying it?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 29, 2003)

I know about 3 girls who are taking this currently and they are having no problems what so ever. And they have tried almost all the ECA products out there on the market and tell me this works better than anything else they have tried.


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2003)

really well i know one girl who took it and had a terrible time with it.....isnt it banned in Canadian comps?


----------



## gopro (May 30, 2003)

The anti-estrogens in Clenbutrx are weak in their effect. Even so, a small amount of anti-e effect is a good thing for both men and women if your goal is hardness and less water retention (drug using women...even those that don't use steroids...love Nolvadex). Aside from that, Clenbutrx contains E/C, appetite supressants, and yohimbine among other things. Yohimbine is great for women. Its just a great overall fat burner. (I know for a fact that its Monica Brandt's favorite...she looks pretty good  )


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> really well i know one girl who took it and had a terrible time with it.....isnt it banned in Canadian comps?




Hmmnn..... can you elaborate on more of what a "terrible time" means and what was her training routine, diet and lifestyle.  These do matter bc/ other elements play a huge factor on how Clen is going to react.  Trust me on this one, I know!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2003)

Yohimbine is also a sexual enhancer in women.


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

ok i am sold.

so would you still use an eca stack? or use instead? can you use during pre-comp. diet? any need for diuretics as well? and what brand do you suggest? doseage? gee i am greedy for info arent i


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2003)

If you are just looking for Y, 1fast400.com sells is own brand pretty damn cheap.  

It can be used with or instead of an EC stack, but with, you should add doseage slowly to assess reaction.

It is not a dieuretic, but an alpha-2 receptor antagonist.  Used in a localized gel, it can produce very nice spot reduction when on a diet.


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

awesome...i will pick some up today.  thanks tp.

i like the less water rention thang....cause i am holding water like a maniac.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2003)

Less?  If anything Y will make you retain a bit of water.  Drop your salt a bit and add an herbal diuretic if you want.


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

gopro above says that clambutrex makes you hold LESS water...i am not gonna take anything that is gonna make me hold more water...cause i am freakin out about looking like a whale when i gotta get up on stage again in 15 days.


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> The anti-estrogens in Clenbutrx are weak in their effect. Even so, a small amount of anti-e effect is a good thing for both men and women if your goal is hardness and less water retention (drug using women...even those that don't use steroids...love Nolvadex). Aside from that, Clenbutrx contains E/C, appetite supressants, and yohimbine among other things. Yohimbine is great for women. Its just a great overall fat burner. (I know for a fact that its Monica Brandt's favorite...she looks pretty good  )



Since you brought it up, (yohimibe), through my own experience and the history of the herb it is known for arousement in males in particular.  So how does this affect women?  If anything??


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

yah cause i cant afford to be any more excited.....lack of booty makes for buying batteries in bulk.

doesnt matter anyways cause $220 a bottle is WAY too much.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2003)

Yohimbine, is the active ingredient in Yohimbe.

Clenbutrx may make you hold less water, but Yohimbine causes retention.

I have heard it works for men as well (sexual stimulator) but works better for women.


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

thanks tp.

can't do the clem though. but i gotta alter something.


----------



## ZECH (May 30, 2003)

I told you to try Taraxatone! It will get rid of the water!


----------



## Jodi (May 30, 2003)

> have heard it works for men as well (sexual stimulator) but works better for women.



If your talking about Yohimbe, I've only heard that its a stimulator for Men, not women.  It won't hurt women and can be used for a fatloss aid but sexually it does nothing for women.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> If your talking about Yohimbe, I've only heard that its a stimulator for Men, not women.  It won't hurt women and can be used for a fatloss aid but sexually it does nothing for women.



Not true, generally.  If you are referring to your own use, that could be true, as it does nothing for me either.


----------



## Jodi (May 30, 2003)

Do a search on Yohimbe.  Just about the only thing you'll find is that its a male stimulant.


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I told you to try Taraxatone! It will get rid of the water!



cant get it here dg or else i would...dont have time to order it...just wait til next season now that i have the scoop on all the good supps.....holy hard butt


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Do a search on Yohimbe.  Just about the only thing you'll find is that its a male stimulant.



Misinformation.  Or lack of.


----------



## Robboe (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> gopro above says that clambutrex makes you hold LESS water...



The anti-e(s) and caffiene must be strong enough to stave off the water-retaining properties of the Y, but generally, Y HCL, orally and especially topically, causes water retention.


Also, on a side note, carbs + Y is a pointless combination, since insulin will win any battle, so using it before or between meals is a good idea. This effects Y's lipolytic properties, but I'm not sure whether it will effect the sexual enhancing properties of the compound. Try it on an empty stomach and see what happens.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Do a search on Yohimbe.  Just about the only thing you'll find is that its a male stimulant.



Jodi, see my new thread on this.


----------



## ZECH (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> cant get it here dg or else i would...dont have time to order it...just wait til next season now that i have the scoop on all the good supps.....holy hard butt


Mike can get it to you intwo days. You could have already had it if you had ordered it! www.1fast400.com


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Mike can get it to you intwo days. You could have already had it if you had ordered it! www.1fast400.com



well who is mike? and there are detours on that page...plus its not gonna do much in 12 days....and what are we talkin about again? clem or yohimbeeny? cause i am not takin anything that may increase my sexual appetite....or i may be arrested for humpin mens legs


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2003)

It works in 2 days.


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

great......now i gotta find out how to get some across the border..


----------



## racoon02 (May 30, 2003)

Im gonna go with 'Increasing sexual appetite' for 900 Trebek.


----------



## gopro (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> gopro above says that clambutrex makes you hold LESS water...i am not gonna take anything that is gonna make me hold more water...cause i am freakin out about looking like a whale when i gotta get up on stage again in 15 days.



On "paper" it may be said that Yohimbe can cause water retention, but I have NEVER EVER seen this affect in a dieting bodybuilder/fitness model. Any tiny bit of water retention is so easily controlled by water and sodium intake. As for Clenburtx specifically, the E/C will certainly more than make up for any real or imagined water retention from the Yohimbe (as TCD mentioned). I have taken it and so have dozens of my clients, up to 3 days before a show. The final 3 days are usually carb up days so you do not want thermos at this time. And like I said, Monica Brandt loves the stuff, and she gets in pretty good shape...don't ya think!


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> great......now i gotta find out how to get some across the border..



hmmmnnnnn.....


----------



## racoon02 (May 30, 2003)

You could always go gets some and use the bottle as a suppository before you cross back over  j/k


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> And like I said, Monica Brandt loves the stuff, and she gets in pretty good shape...don't ya think!



Certainly and definitely agreed on all points you made gopro. (including what you said that I deleted in this reply of yours)

Let me add that aside from Monica Brant there are several thousands of people that have tried it both men and women that use it religiously!  I would name other top competitors but I don't want to incriminate them bc/ they sponsor other products.


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well who is mike? and there are detours on that page...plus its not gonna do much in 12 days....and what are we talkin about again? clem or yohimbeeny? cause i am not takin anything that may increase my sexual appetite....or i may be arrested for humpin mens legs


(DG takes J'bo by the hand!!) Mike is the owner of 1fast400!
If you order it from him he will get it to your front door! Promise! And it is neither clen or yohimbe. It is a herbal diuretic. Like TP says, It will work in a day or two!


----------



## gopro (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Certainly and definitely agreed on all points you made gopro. (including what you said that I deleted in this reply of yours)
> 
> Let me add that aside from Monica Brant there are several thousands of people that have tried it both men and women that use it religiously!  I would name other top competitors but I don't want to incriminate them bc/ they sponsor other products.



What you say is true. Many top bodybuilders/fitness models approach VPX for their product, but do so behind closed doors so as not to get in trouble with the company that sponsers them.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 2, 2003)

People, lets not kid ourselves.  The top fitness models and pros get shredded off of T3 and clenbuteral (the drug, not the VPX products.

Most throw in an appropriate anabolic like winny as well.


----------



## gopro (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> People, lets not kid ourselves.  The top fitness models and pros get shredded off of T3 and clenbuteral (the drug, not the VPX products.
> 
> Most throw in an appropriate anabolic like winny as well.



Absolutely true...many many do. However, some do not...and others use supplements in place of drugs much of the year.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by racoon02 *_
> You could always go gets some and use the bottle as a suppository before you cross back over  j/k



i could find a cozy'r place than that.

hey dg...if i knew who mike was then i could ask him to get me some  care to share dodo head 

well i am not doing the clenbuterol cause i aint no horse...nah nah


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 2, 2003)

Thats EQ.


----------



## dino (Jun 2, 2003)

I have been on a var - Clen cycle for about a week now.  I'll be running this cycle on & off for about 14 weeks along with an ECA stack.  So far so good.  As stated about, the only side effects I feel are the gitters.  But if you like Butterfly, I can keep you updated.  I started the clen side of things at a low - dosage, and will gradually increase it.  2 weeks on, 2 weeks off.....


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Thats EQ.



or Winny.


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Absolutely true...many many do. However, some do not...and others use supplements in place of drugs much of the year.




............. and while some supplement works better than others, I found through myself and others that Clenbuterx (liquid) is far superior than others.


----------



## gopro (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> ............. and while some supplement works better than others, I found through myself and others that Clenbuterx (liquid) is far superior than others.



I agree in that while the caps are quite powerful, the liquid is even more so!


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> I have been on a var - Clen cycle for about a week now.  I'll be running this cycle on & off for about 14 weeks along with an ECA stack.  So far so good.  As stated about, the only side effects I feel are the gitters.  But if you like Butterfly, I can keep you updated.  I started the clen side of things at a low - dosage, and will gradually increase it.  2 weeks on, 2 weeks off.....



What is var, Dino??

I know what Clen is but Var??


----------



## dino (Jun 2, 2003)

anavar........Sorry, I abbreviated it.,...


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

geeze, dino.... that's quite an awesome stack!  Var/Winny and clen?

Are you competing?

I was told that one should use in the beginning of their cut cycle and then within 4 weeks, you should switch to Winny.  However, a winny cycle usually is 10 weeks, so it would bump into your var cycle.  Are you taking tabs for Clen or the liquid?

Lastly, can we see the final product?  (Your  bod, silly!)  It would be most interesting!


----------



## Robboe (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> I have been on a var - Clen cycle for about a week now.  I'll be running this cycle on & off for about 14 weeks along with an ECA stack....2 weeks on, 2 weeks off.....



I know your boyfriend/husband is knowledgable in the field of pharmaceuticals so has probably told you how to go about this, but do you realise that after the second clen cycle, your beta receptors are gonna be more shagged out than Austin Powers?

After 14-21 days of clenbuterol, your beta receptors are going to go further and further into the cell, away from the membrane to desensitize them to the clenbuterol.

Then you're gonna move onto the EC, which is going to stimulate epinephrine and norepinephrine, which then work on the beta receptors. You're never going to give them a chance to sort themselves out.

And then back onto the clenbuterol...and around the cycle repeats...

If you're going to do that, get a hold of some ketofin (sp?), or after your second clen cycle, stay away from EC for the two weeks off clenbuterol and get some yohimbine to antagonise your alpha receptors while your beta are sorting themselves out.

Cytomel also upregulates the beta receptors by the way, so if you're using an androgen (not sure how strong anavar is against t3 though, so you may lose some muscle), you could do a 2-3 week cycle of that either during your clen cycle or between cycles.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

geese brother.....you have proved yourself....


----------



## Robboe (Jun 3, 2003)

Je ne comprends pas.


Eu nao entendo.


Ik begrijp niet.


Jeg forstår ikke.


Ich verstehe nicht.


Non capisco.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

well remember how i thought that you were just a silly little boy who was an ass and knew nothing.....well not anymore....but your still a boozer


----------



## Robboe (Jun 3, 2003)

I am a silly little boy who knows nothing.

And still an ass.

And you're wrong, cuz i haven't touched beer in about 3 months.

So there.

Ner ner nee ner ner.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 3, 2003)

Oh yeah, i'm much more sophistomocated these days. I stick to red wine.

And go to operas.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

operas hey.....i hate operas.

so when are you flying out to Vegas? (haha vegas always gets into every thread)

comeon dont say your not coming....gonna be the party of the century.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 3, 2003)

Doubt that's gonna happen for financial and employment reasons.

However, i'll take a new photo and email it to you. You can carry it around with you and pretend i'm there.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

i will be sure to carry it in my thong...since NT said i am only allowed to wear panties so that everyone can recognize me


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Doubt that's gonna happen for financial and employment reasons.



You suck.  You could sleep on the floor.


----------



## gopro (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i will be sure to carry it in my thong...since NT said i am only allowed to wear panties so that everyone can recognize me



Can you just wear panties when you visit Florida....


----------



## Robboe (Jun 3, 2003)

Of my office at work?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Can you just wear panties when you visit Florida....



arent tiny bikini's good enough?

TCD= ok i have a plan....you can sleep on the floor of my room....we will start a donation bank for your to fly there...and we will fake a death so you can get time off.....doesnt that cover it.....oh yah and DG will be buying all the booze


----------



## Robboe (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i will be sure to carry it in my thong...since NT said i am only allowed to wear panties so that everyone can recognize me




At least i won't be cold at least.

I'll have to be on my guard though, incase there are teeth.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> TCD= ok i have a plan....you can sleep on the floor of my room....



How hospitable of you.

Of course, if the scenario was reversed, i'd give up my bed for you.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

beds are so overated.....plus we have family beds in Vegas.....room for 6.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 3, 2003)

I like to stretch out, so i'm afraid you're gonna have to sleep in the bath tub.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

you stretch out the cover 2 king size beds side by side? i told you its a love bed....so if your not gonna share then you dont get a bed


----------



## Robboe (Jun 3, 2003)

I'd lie laterally.

Just to piss you off.

I'm nice like that.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

i knew the asshole was still in you.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 3, 2003)

Wow. You couldn't have made that sound more gay if you even tried.


Well, Jen, i hope you're happy - this thread is officially as off-topic as it can get.


I do hope that Dino sees my post though.


----------



## dino (Jun 3, 2003)

There was a post in here somewhere for me..........lol!

Thanks for the info.  I actually got this anavar/clen cycle info from a female friend, and no boyfriend or husband.  They are small dosages, so shouldn't be that bad!


----------



## Robboe (Jun 4, 2003)

How small?

Clenbuterol has a quite long half-life, so you'd be surprised at how little it takes.


----------



## dino (Jun 4, 2003)

2 ml /day for 2 weeks on, and then 2 weeks off.  Then I up it to 3 ml / day!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> arent tiny bikini's good enough?
> 
> oh yah and DG will be buying all the booze


I will?  If it will get you drunk, fine!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Jun 4, 2003)

well dg i gt drunk off of one oz of booze so it wouldnt be that hard to get me wasted now would it.....actually it kinda sucks cause i dont know what a casual sip is....a casual sip to me consists of one sip every 3 hours....


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

When were together, I guess you'll be in a coma!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 4, 2003)

no i am not drinking...plus i think i just entered my prime yesterday....it was due to hit me sooner or later.....if i get drunk i will be more than  a post whore.....so thats never gonna happen...hey maybe there are drugs to delay my prime


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

botox??

Growth Hormone


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

he he


----------



## Robboe (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> 2 ml /day for 2 weeks on, and then 2 weeks off.  Then I up it to 3 ml / day!




How many mcg of clenbuterol per ml?


----------

